# Steelhead in the Huron?!?!!?!???



## bmoney1978 (Jan 31, 2007)

The DNR report said people are catching steelies in the Huron between the Mouth and the Flat Rock dam???? Isn't it way to early for the Steelie action? Isn't the water way to warm now. Is this BS or what?


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

It probably is too early and some of those reports are hyped up to the point that the steelhead caught was 1, not many, and people might have been person. But you never know, I sure don't. I wonder if these fish are witnessed being caught by the creel study-folks rather than just word of mouth, we all know about fish stories. 
Wishin' I was Fishin'
PETE


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

There are no steelhead in the Huron river right now!Water temps are way to warm and low.Its still the middle of summer and just wouldnt be.,steelies would have no reason to make any kind of runs up this river right now.The DNR is misleading the general public by publishing this information.I would say the what is probaly and most likely BS.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The DNR gets their reports from local baitshops, and folks on the river doing creel censuses. They just post the report, and obviously don't give it a lot of thought. On the other hand, I know a guy who lives on the river below Flat Rock, and he swears he saw a bunch of small Steelies caught from a particular deep bend, with a pipe that dumps some cooler water into the river, a couple Summers ago. He knows what Steelhead are, and catches them himself, so I believe him. He told me that he saw other people catch them first, then got a few himself. I suppose it is possible. They catch them in the Joe, and that river was probably close to 80* last week.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

stinger63 said:


> There are no steelhead in the Huron river right now!Water temps are way to warm and low.Its still the middle of summer and just wouldnt be.,steelies would have no reason to make any kind of runs up this river right now.The DNR is misleading the general public by publishing this information.I would say the what is probaly and most likely BS.


Every river in the state gets a few steelies in the summer. Someone was probably bassfishing and popped a steelie or two that was laying near a coldwater spring. They reported it to the baitshop and you have your DNR report. And we have a lot of steelhead(skams) that move up the St Joe river all summer long even though it is 80+ degrees. And skams wander a lot, the other night of the 6 fish we caught 2 had Wisconson clips. And we were fishing a river that isn't known for having steelhead in the summer.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I have seen a couple of strays caught on St Clair this time of year, but a fishing report tends to imply fishable numbers-highly unklikely.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

A few years back silica sand struck a spring and got permission to redirect it into river.
Small numbers of skippers steelhead have been caught there lately, along with a couple of larger fish. Most of the skippers are probably plants that never left the river. This spring acts as a thermal barrier that holds the fish there.


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

I dont read or believe the DNR report. I'd rather go fishing.


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

Last time the DNR shocked the river, they only found one steelhead in ten miles of river. At the same time, the DNR fishing report said people were catching them. Go figure.


----------



## RACK8654 (Aug 12, 2007)

I think there are Steelhead in the river during the summer. These fish are survivors. Just because the book says they like this or that temp, or don't like silt in their sensitive gills doesn't mean that is the gospel. It may apply to the larger percentage, but I saw a monster pulled out of the clinton that was black as the mud there, that looked like he had never seen the depths of lake eerie.


----------



## Bonesaw00 (Jun 25, 2006)

I pulled an 18" beauty out of the huron on Saturday night with the fly rod. Size 8 Egg sucking leech. Couldn't have been happier as it was my 1st steelie. Been trying for over a year with a few impressive hookups, but broken lines and spit hooks got the best of me. 

Im still shaking...


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

My friend lives off of Brest bay and kayaked up onto one last summer in the creek. Middle of summer and less that a couple feet of water.


----------

